# Daten per GET-Methode



## Sylar (24. Mai 2008)

AIch würde gerne einen PostBot für ein Forum schreiben aber irgendwie bleibe ich die ganze zeit an einem Problem hängen.

Wie benutze ich die GET-Methode in Java?

So wie ich das verstanden hab kann man das folgenermaßen machen.


```
URL bla = new URL("http://examplebla.de/viewtopic.php?forum_id=1")
```

aber wie kann ich jetzt eine andere anweisung hinterherschieben ohne ,dass ich ein neuen URL Objekt erzeugen muss?


----------



## FArt (25. Mai 2008)

Keine direkte Antwort, aber ich würde kein HTTP sprechen wollen... da gibt es z.B. eine nette API:
http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x/


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2008)

Antwort ist: Ja richtig so!


----------

